# Is my hive making comb correctly?



## Tony Teolis (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi there,

Would you mind taking a look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdIeGZRZrv0 and letting me know if this month old top bar colony is making comb correctly. It's not filling out the entire length of the bar built to Phil Chadler's specs which is 17 inches. Will they get bigger over time? Everything is very level. Thanks for any advice.

Tony Teolis
http://todolisthome.com/blog/


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

Correctly in comparison to what? I'm sure the bees think its correct.


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks fine.


----------



## MacNachtan (May 1, 2012)

They look fine. They'll get bigger over time.


----------



## Tony Teolis (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks you all


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks fine but you won't get away with ****ing it sideways when they are full size and full of brood and stores


----------

